# Attaching a blacklight to an oscillating fan



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

:devil: Does anyone have any pics and/or video on how you attach a blacklight to an oscillating fan to make a ghost disappear and re-appear?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow what a cool idea---now to find it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not sure of the question. If you use the outside floodlight stake type outlit, why couldn't you just cable tie that on top or in front of the ocilating fan cage?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess I could do that Sickie, I just have never done it before and I was not sure what kind of blacklight fixture has been used in the past to do this. I have tried to attach other things to my oscillating fan before, (ie:trying to simulate a crank ghost, etc.) and have not had much luck. Just wondering if anyone had any pics of how they did the blacklight trick.:devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! I understand now.


----------

